# Fly Swap Pics



## Paymaster (Jan 16, 2017)

Here are the pics from the excellent flies I received for the Delayed Harvest Fly Swap. All members feel free to comment on the flies. Please keep it positive.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 16, 2017)

Paymaster's #1 Pheasant Tail Nymph


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 16, 2017)

Paymaster's #2 Glass Bead Zebra Midge


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 16, 2017)

Michael F. Sights' Berry Nymph
This picture does not do this beauty justice!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 16, 2017)

NCHillbilly's Ugly Pink Nymph.
The name certainly does not fit. It is purdy!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 16, 2017)

injun joe's Blue Wing Olive
Be a killer on the Hooch this time of year!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 16, 2017)

EverGreen1231's Bead Head Wooly Bugger
Great pattern and a staple for every box. Great tie Brother!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 16, 2017)

swampstalker24's Zebra Nymph
Sweet Tie!!!!!!!!! Well done swamp!!!!!!!!


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Jan 16, 2017)

Those all look nice-more importantly they all look like they will catch fish !


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Jan 19, 2017)

All the patterns look great! The Blue winged olive is gonna be good on the hooch. 

Thanks for hosting, Pay.


----------



## injun joe (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks for being a gracious host.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks Paymaster for setting up the swap!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks and Y'all are welcome.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Mar 7, 2017)

The ice around these parts is starting to melt and I just got some new waders in so hopefully I'll get to try some of these out here pretty soon!


----------

